# Necker/pocket knives



## Nowski (Jun 8, 2015)

Here are a couple I finished up this weekend. Top is Holly and Bottom is Thuya Burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 8, 2015)

Very cool! I like them both alot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice! I like the two different sized pins.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 8, 2015)

Very cool knives Shannon, they look like they very comfortable in hand ! Are those two pins on upper micarta or G10 ?
Did you had a problem with black dust interfering with white wood ?


----------



## Nowski (Jun 8, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Very cool knives Shannon, they look like they very comfortable in hand ! Are those two pins on upper micarta or G10 ?
> Did you had a problem with black dust interfering with white wood ?


Thanks they are Carbon Fiber, yes it was a pain to keep it from staining. If I had to do it over again I would use wood or natural micarta, but I had a look in my mind.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 8, 2015)

Both nice Shannon but that Thuya shape n design very cool !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice wrk Shannon - I like them both. Are you making sheaths for them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice neckers Shannon!!! Was the Thuya stabilized? I have a beautiful piece I have not cut up yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Jun 8, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice wrk Shannon - I like them both. Are you making sheaths for them?


Thanks, may do Kydex( for retainage) with a leather cover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nowski (Jun 8, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Nice neckers Shannon!!! Was the Thuya stabilized? I have a beautiful piece I have not cut up yet.


Thank you, No it is not stabilized but has a coat of Permalyn gunstock sealer and 3 coats of Danish oil. I used wood from the same block for one of my first oyster knives about 4yrs ago and the owner has had no issues with it and I believe I only used BLO on it back then.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

I like both knives and both handles. But what do you use a "necker" knife for? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Jun 10, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> I like both knives and both handles. But what do you use a "necker" knife for? Chuck



They are small enough to carried in a sheath that hangs on a chain around your neck.


----------

